# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  (Asturias) El plan B para que nunca falte el agua

## JMTrigos

https://www.elcomercio.es/aviles/pla...2640-ntvo.html



> La Ablaneda, en Corvera, es uno de los puntos claves de la red de suministro que gestiona el Consorcio de Aguas de Asturias, Cadasa. Allí se ubica la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) que garantiza que cuando se producen averías o hay que realizar obras de mantenimiento en la red que parte de los embalses de Tanes-Rioseco o bien hay problemas de abastecimiento por sequía siga llegando el agua al grifo de las viviendas y empresas de toda la franja costera entre Muros de Nalón y Gijón, con una población cercana a los 350.000 habitantes a la que se suman las grandes industrias asturianas. Es el plan B de Cadasa para garantizar el suministro a los hogares ante cualquier imprevisto. Un sistema que ya ha tenido que ponerse en marcha en numerosas ocasiones, pero de forma especial en los años 2006 y 2015 cuando desde estas instalaciones se suministraron en cada ejercicio más de cinco millones de metros cúbicos de agua debido a la sequía vivida esos años.
> 
> A La Ablaneda llega el agua que se capta del río Narcea en Quinzanas, Pravia. Discurre a través del canal construido en su día para suministrar a Ensidesa y que antes de llegar al pantano de Trasona tiene su tramo final en esta zona de Corvera situada en uno de los márgenes de la carretera que une Los Campos y Trubia.
> 
> Su construcción ha vivido tres fases que han supuesto una inversión cercana a los 25,2 millones de euros. La última ha supuesto ampliar el tratamiento de depuración que se realiza al agua que llega a esta estación añadiendo la ozonización y la coagulación y floculación al sistema de filtración con lechos de arena que ya existía después de la segunda fase de mejora de estas instalaciones.
> 
> Aunque se podría pensar que esta estación, por su cercanía, sería la más óptima para suministrar el agua a la franja costera en lugar de hacerlo desde Rioseco, lo cierto es que no es así. La razón no es otra que la altura a la que se encuentran los depósitos a los que se lleva el agua ya tratada. Es necesario bombear el agua desde La Ablaneda a Núñez y eso implica un alto consumo de energía eléctrica, mientras que desde Rioseco llega el agua a la zona central y costera básicamente por gravedad, sin necesidad de bombeos. Ese elevado coste hace que, de momento, sea solo ese plan B, pero fundamental, como ya se ha demostrado en los últimos años, para que cuando se abra el grifo salga agua de él.
> 
> LA VOZ DE AVILÉS realizó una visita a las instalaciones en la que Rubén González, jefe accidental del Servicio de Explotación y Mantenimiento de Cadasa; Noé Meana, de la empresa Valoriza Agua con la que el consorcio tiene contratado la gestión de esta planta; y Sergio Álvarez, de la misma empresa, pero en Rioseco, explicaron el funcionamiento de las instalaciones.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (10-ago-2018)

----------

